
Show HN: Sniped, a Slack App to Catch Unlocked Laptops - j_kao
https://sniped.app/
======
j_kao
Hey, Hacker News! My name is Jeff and I’m one of the co-founders of the
company behind Sniped. Happy to answer any questions.

We were inspired by the “12 Startups in 12 Months” movement, so we wanted to
ship something before the month ended. We built this app as a light-weight and
fun way to keep track of unlocked laptops which we constantly saw at our
workplaces.

The current stack is pretty standard: Gitlab CI to GKE via Helm, Ruby on
Rails, Redis, Postgres, and an EFK logging pipeline. We’re planning on re-
using this setup for our next set of apps and will write a blog post on our
development strategies for velocity.

~~~
btasovac
We're really excited to hear your experiences with GitLab in terms of
development strategies for velocity. Please let us know when your blog post is
live; we'd love to hear more from you!

------
bananahead
What stops someone from just sniping me randomly. Mid-work, mid-call, mid-
presentation?

~~~
j_kao
Hey, bananahead!

I can see why it's a little confusing. You can't snipe people remotely; you
can only snipe someone if you type the snipe command on their laptop (which
implies they left their laptop unattended). So given that, I can't snipe other
people from my laptop as my user; only myself.

